# Nos Omega 145.023 Darth Vader Chronograph



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

As you know I got married last week and am currently on my Honeymoon, we are in Hawaii at the moment enjoying lots of sun and far too many cocktails, my good lady life got so drunk she is laying in bed feeling very very poorly indeed and I burned myself yesterday swimming with the fishes, so I thought I would make the most of the time to pop down to the reception and share my new pride and joy with you all.

As some of you may know I have a love affair with Omega's and particularly 1970's Omegas, I have a fairly diverse collection but there was one piece I have always hankered after, the ridiculously rare Omega Darth vader Chrono, I just love it so much, it is an outrageous piece of watch making.

It was produced in very small numbers in the 70's alongside it's slightly more commonly seen Skywalker brother, both watches run on 861 movements in a special two piece armored case, the Skywalker is Vickers Tungsten coated and the Vader is black hard metal. These watches were madly expensive in 1970, they were three times he price of the Omega Bullhead and double the price of all other Omega chronographs!

I owned a Skywalker which I sold earlier this year to fund my wedding, it was a great watch but needs must at the time! I also had something special in the watch box waiting for one final part.

After some serious good luck about a year ago I managed to acquire a NOS Vader in need of a new dial, then after some very long searching I got a lead on a NOS dial and blow me if I didn't manage to get it (only took me a year) I have only ever seen well worn ones or ones with incorrect dials etc (like the Omegamania watch).

It has been at STS for a full re build and service got this picture today form their vintage restorations department so thought I should share this with you, I am going to collect it in a week or so when I get back so will post some more pics with original boxes and documents etc.

Enjoy:










Right, best get my ass in to gear, rattle the wife out of bed and get to the beach before midday!

Cheers Tom


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome 

Is it as pristine as it looks? I'd be afraid to wear it.

It's like watch porn.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks

Yeah it is perfect, it even has full factory Zappon gel coating on the case back etc, it is genuinely NOS never worn! Which is going to present some problems, perhaps I can get a revolving cake stand for it and just 'display' it as a piece of artwork! lol

It is definitely going to be a hard decision about wearing it or not! sigh

Can't wait to see it complete in the flesh


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It looks absolutely fabulous :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow that truly is a special watch as it really does look like new :thumbsup:

BTW Congratulations


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Tom...now that is a special watch! So special it's dragged you away from your new wife...?? :lol:

From the tone of the post, I recon the trip home is going to be a real exciting one!

Cheers

Mike


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Still by the pool with a poorly wife, who is just about compus mentus 6 hours after waking up! lol

Been scouring the internet for pics etc










Found this Original ad from the early 70's at old-omegas.com, hope it is OK to use in the forum, shows the tungsten version I use to own against other seminal Omega Chronographs from the 70's

The research I have done over the past year on the vader and the skywalker, it indicates they were only produced in really small numbers, skywalker circa 1000 and vader probably less, they only came with the two dial variations seen and were produced mostly for non european markets.

As I said earlier on I also have the original NOS box, blank papers, instructions and booklets

Trust me when I say these things are huge, they make a Speedy 125 look minimalist! great piece of kit though.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

dickstar1977 said:


> ...and blow me......... (only took me a year)


Well, it is your honeymoon after all.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Lovely watch Dick, and looks to be spotless too. Look forward to some pics when you get it in your hands. 

But posting a new thread while on your honeymoon goes well beyond the call IMO. Mrs Toshi would never let me get away with that :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> dickstar1977 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and blow me......... (only took me a year)
> ...










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Congratulations to a stunning watch, it's certainly one of a kind. It almost looks a bit scary


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Dick

That's a stunning looking watch, can't wait to see some more photos on your return.

Which Hawaiian island are you on? I have been to Oahu, Kauai and Maui, they are all great palces, but Oahu is overcrowded with Japenese honeymooners..


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Lol

Thanks all, well Rich, Mrs Toshi didn't wake you up at 9:00am then promptly waver between sickness and sleep for the next five hours, lol! That said it was a great night out the night before and a very memorable (or not lol) one!!! We have had a quiet pool day, hence the posting!! have read all my National Geographic, GQ and finished my book! Needed something to do other than try and pedal my way out of yesterdays parking ticket for leaving my car at the beach overnight!!!! ha ha ha ha

Neil, we are on Oahu, it is nice but too many tourists, have a nice motor so spending plenty of time off the beaten track! good fun though!

Anyway, back to the fun, will check in when we are finished with Hawaii and LA and back to reality!

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

P.S.

Rich, beyond the call is not accepting a posting on the forum whilst on honeymoon it is willing accepting being called Mrs Tom Dick for the rest of her life! lol It really must be love!!!!!

Although I must admit we are going back to my ancestral name of Hamilton-Dick when we get home, I have had 31 years of Tom Dick jokes, I can't subject her to that torment too! Much better Mrs Hamilton-Dick than straight Mrs Dick ha ha ha ha

Cheers tom


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

dickstar1977 said:


> P.S.
> 
> Rich, beyond the call is not accepting a posting on the forum whilst on honeymoon it is willing accepting being called Mrs Tom Dick for the rest of her life! lol It really must be love!!!!!
> 
> ...


Good job her maiden name wasn't Harry - then she could have been Mrs Tom Dick-Harry! :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> dickstar1977 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S.
> ...


PMSL :thumbup:

That should end up in the Jokes section :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Another stunner Tom. 

Now go and enjoy the rest of your honeymoon and get off the computer ! :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Good to see you posting Tom, honeymoon or not.  Can you pick up emails? If so i'll email you mate...

Great to see the Vader... looks superb. I reckon you should wear it, but only when you know it wont get marked - not that that case will mark much of course...

Great news on the change of name, the double barreled bit works much better I think. I know a few guys whove done that recently with their wives surname and theirs.

Have fun in Hawaii!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Absolutely cracking! Love that watch, I believe I'd have to wear it


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Tom,

We have never met but congratulations on your recent marriage.

I was in reception at STS yesterday when your post card arrived from Hawaii - it cerainly cheered the staff up.

Regards, Jack


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

Had it back for a few days, have decided to wear it but have only worn it twice, it is one hell of a watch, pic included original NOS box, unused chrono instructions and 1969 (date of manufacture) guarantee card both in original Omega red wallet with store hand tag!



















Enjoy, more to follow during the week


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Good to hear that you have plucked up the courage to wear it.

I bet it looks even more stunning on the wrist


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mate

It is a bloody monster, makes those weedy Speedy 125's look positively slimline! lol! Only kidding, it is a great watch to wear, I am putting it on an Omega Mesh this week as I don't want to ruin the original NOS perforated leather racing strap! great watch and certainly a keeper!


----------

